# Hey there new guy! What do you recommend instead of Maximuscle Cyclone?



## 360windmill (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi there guys. Just recently bught Maximuscle Cyclone. have not yet tried it. it is my 1st time on any protein supplement.

I am short but ripped, and want to gain MUSCLE mass.

i was recomended to use Cyclone, what do you guys think?

Also what do u guys think of:

Prolab Whey protein,

Met rx supreme whey and,

Muscletech Nitrotech?


----------



## Ando-09 (Feb 17, 2009)

i have heard very good reviews on cyclone however it is quite expensive considering the servings.

if you look around on bulk supplement websites you will find it cheaper and they take out all the crap you dont need too


----------



## juliano (Dec 13, 2008)

hi mate the nitrotech is the best but dont take us it states on label take a bit off time then build it up the intake make sure you drink it with water not with milk take 1 hour before go to gym then straight after ur work out with vitamin c. take one tablet glutamine every day good luck.


----------



## 360windmill (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks guys...

ill give it a few weeks break after Cyclone, and then hopefully, get Nitro-tech.

i have guys who sort me out with Cyclone and Nitrotech cheap so its a head start there for me 

lol btw take in considiration i am only 16 years of age.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

supplements are not magic bullets-

they can help if youre following a productive training routine and have a good clean diet containing lots of protein..

nitrotech/maximuscle are over priced due to advertising.

try some build and recover by extreme.

i used no supps at all for the first 3 years of my training and made great progress.

deads/squats and presses acompanied by lots of rest is what you need!


----------



## 360windmill (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah, i have read loads of posts on the extreme B&R I will give it a go soon. whats the discount code?

i know they are over priced but i havealready baught cyclone for £25 lol bargain.

Just wanted to ask because if i take the full recommended dosage lol it would be finished within 10 days.

you think it'll be ok if i take just 1 scoop istead of 1 and a half?

my diet is okay.

i have a lot of chicken, egg and beans. i dont easily put on weight because im only 16.

i want to improve my chest size, and core strenght, as i play basketball?

can u recommend me a routine.

thks again


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

start off with a full body routine mate..nothing fancy..

yup 10 days sounds right.

lol gains on full dose are questionable so its up to you...

if youre trainings not right no supps will make THE difference


----------



## Anabolichendo (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, stay away from maxi its overpriced and tastes bloody awfull, members of this forum get a 25% discount at extreme nutrition so have a brows at their products:

Bodybuilding Clothes, Body Building Supplements, Protein, Gym Clothing and Sports Nutrition


----------



## 360windmill (Feb 18, 2009)

is post and packaging free? lol because 25%off will total up to £29.21

ive seen on this site:

Extreme Build & Recover 2.52kg - Sugarrays

for £28 (ex p&p) and £33.20 (inc p&p)


----------



## 360windmill (Feb 18, 2009)

oh btw I AM FINALLY GETTIN EXTREME B&R. i also hace Cyclone. can i mix them together, or take them both.

if yes.

then what quantaties?


----------



## 360windmill (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes my B&R has arrived! can't wait 2 try it. can i mix it with Cyclone???


----------



## Mystickhan (Dec 25, 2008)

Take time to look aroud... Dont just go for a brand name... Check the quality


----------

